# R35 2017/2018 parts



## m4drx (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking to facelift my DBA GTR. Does anyone have a 2017/18 front end, the lightning bolt headlights from 2014-18, 2017/18 sideskirts or rear bumper?

I'm also after a set of the 17/18 wheels. I know there are quite a few sets floating areound from the LM20 cars and those that have upgraded their cars.

Thanks


----------

